# Litchfield Charity Open day & Dyno day



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We have officially opened our new workshop and to celebrate this good news we will be holding a charity dyno and open day on the 30th May (9.00am - 5.30pm) for all of the Nissan R35 GTR owners 










After 18 months of extensive work our new workshop facilities have now been completed. We have already been using the new work spaces for a while, as some of you have seen, this allows us to offer an even more comprehensive range of services and provide an even better experience for our customers. :wavey:










Along with the new dyno we explained about in a previous post our additional facilities include a number of major investments. 










We now have a dedicated engine assembly room, which provides a clean, controlled environment (with roof mounted dust extraction) for all of our engine assemblies. 










To compliment this we now have a larger engine and gearbox strip down area with industrial cleaning machines. We have installed additional ramps for improved efficiency and are moving our machine shop from Gloucester into the new building so all our engineering work can be completed onsite. To finish up we are about to start work on our new engine test cell which will house the latest SuperFlow engine dyno. 

Our dedicated customer waiting area has viewing windows for the dyno and work shop and the 3 large screens have a large selection of films to watch from the lazyboy seats. 










To attend the day the cost will be £10 per car with dyno runs being charged at an additional £50. We anticipate being able to run between 15 and 20 cars on the dyno during the day and in the event that more people are interested than spaces available we will draw lots to keep if fair for everyone
. 
There has already been some interest from GTR customers wanting to potentially run one of their other cars on the dyno. Our plan is to run 3 or 4 of the other cars first, once these have been completed the spacing on the dyno can be set for the GTRs and kept that way for the rest of the day. This will save time as we won't have to make any adjustments during the day when changing cars. Our dyno cell also has a viewing area so you will be able to see your car running and we'll have the cameras and dyno graphs displayed live in the waiting area.










We will also be inviting a number of Technical partners along so you will be able to ask questions directly to some of the biggest names in the industry. We'll give a full list of those attending as we receive confirmation.

It will be great to see everyone on what should be a fun day which will also include a food and drink. 

So come along to enjoy chatting all things GTR in a friendly atmosphere and the chance to have a look at some interesting cars. There should be plenty of parking on site for everyone that attends but it would be good to get a feel for the number of people attending if you can your names below.










All of the proceeds for the day will be split between two charities, both called Jenson' Journey, one which supports children diagnosed with Acute Lymphoblastic Lymphoma and the other raises awareness and money for research into Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy. 

We look forward to seeing you on the 30th May.

Everyone in the Litchfield Team  :wavey:











BUY YOUR TICKET HERE​

*Attendee list - Dyno Run*
1. charles charlie - PAID
2. Tariq - PAID
3. gtr mart - PAID
4. twobadmice - PAID
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs - PAID
7. nickgoss - PAID
8. Iggy - PAID
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR) - PAID
10. RajB (non GTR) - PAID
11. Clogger - PAID
12. Badders - PAID
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones - PAID
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh - PAID
17. Ikey Solomon - PAID
18. silas - PAID
19. Jonndogg
20. r32julesgtr - PAID
21. Extremelimo - PAID
22. Paramoreg - PAID

*Watching:*

1. Adamantium - PAID
2. R35Audio - PAID
3. goRt
4. gaz1 -PAID
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk - PAID
8. Simonh - PAID
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK - PAID
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 
13. Karls - PAID
14. Andysukgtr - PAID
15. r32julesgtr - PAID
16. Badders - PAID
17. Crafty Blade - PAID
18. andysukgtr - PAID
19. Firefoot - PAID
20. tiler - PAID
21. SIMB - PAID
22. Barno1971 - PAID
23. Ants101 - PAID

*Staying over / meal (specify):*
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )
Like


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Litchfield said:


> for all of the Nissan R35 GTR owners


32, 33, 34 GT-Rs not welcome then?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm in so long as you keep the skyline owners out.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Moleman, despite having had a number of these GTR's myself it just something we don't specialise in. We try and stick to the models we know inside out. However we welcome any GTR enthusiasts to attend but we probably won't have the space to run them on the dyno.

Iain


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm in.

I'll deal with getting permission from the missus between now and then.....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

OK go on then, Maybe get my ecutek checked whilst there :wavey:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be there


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Facilities look awesome Iain.

I'll be there on the 30th!
But I'll see you Monday next week for my service & get an advanced viewing 

Iggy


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I have now visited the new facilities on several occassions and have been very impressed with all of the new developments. The additional ramps and new team members mean we can now get our mods and servicing done faster. The centre piece is definately the new dyno which my car was run on with a fortnight between both runs and the results were within 0.7 BHP of each other!!! Well done guys.


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in I loved the place when I went to pick up my car.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Might actually make the effort to attend this.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

If I'm not at wembley watching the Arsenal then I'm in.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Defo want to get to this so will check the diary


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

God bless you Iain, I'm sure that it'll be a great turnout I'm sure the charity will receive a good helping hand, well done.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm in 2 minds whether to drive down on the day or maybe stay local if there's enough interest in a little pre-dyno evening meet locally to Litchfield?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks brilliant Iain. Shame I'm so far away. Best of.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll be there. No dyno required. Thanks for arranging this Iain and a nice touch to make it for charity :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Count me in and would love to get the car on the dyno. If we donate extra to charity, can we keep the door of the dyno cell open so we can hear the cars running...?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I'm in 2 minds whether to drive down on the day or maybe stay local if there's enough interest in a little pre-dyno evening meet locally to Litchfield?


I'm sure the Gloucester gtr continent can accommodate this. :thumbsup: I shall discuss with them when we meet on Sunday.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

I would definitely be down for a visit on the 30th if place is available.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Litchfield said:


> No.


EFA. :chuckle:


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Count me in. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> I'm in 2 minds whether to drive down on the day or maybe stay local if there's enough interest in a little pre-dyno evening meet locally to Litchfield?


If you book on the Monday before then the Queens Hotel in Cheltenham is £40 a night through this link (so look on Monday 25th), it looks posher than it is but fantastic location:
Special offer

To wet the taste buds this was my stage 4.5 with forge intercooler (shall we call it 4.75?) at Litchfield on a cold November day.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm defo up for this


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm there - Looking forward to it Iain..hopefully see you before then for my next stage!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Meant to say, attendance only for me, assuming I get a pass.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i was here yesterday with a few lads from here and i must say what a laugh we had :chuckle: clogger your a nutter.

the garage and the waiting area is fantastic and the care that was taken on my car by the mechanic was priceless so thank you to the litchfield team, sorry i had to rush off as we had to get back to pick up our daughter from school.
o and thanks for lunch it was a very nice gesture :bowdown1:


stunning setup the litchfield hq


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Ian, will your new developments on the current ecutek be ready to perhaps try on the day ? This might be too time consuming flashing cars on the day but would be awesome to get an update at the same time.

Same goes for Nismo TCM cal, are you offering this currently ?


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Great stuff Iain.
it would be a pleasure to attend, and to see my car on the dyno.:bowdown1:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

All looking very good, I should be there, would be nice to get a graph to go with my new setup.... Nice work guys!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm going to visit, need any help with the planning give me a shout


----------



## GTRLM1 (May 15, 2014)

Might have to pop down


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Looks very impressive. Quite new to the GTR scene. Heard alot about Iain and his team, so going to drive the 350 odd mile round trip to check them out 

Was tempted with the Dyno, but will wait till the mods start, then do a before and after run at the same time.

Simon


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Will be down too.

T


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If I'm not in Saudi I'll see you there


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm in and a Dyno run please, I spy my car in second pic ha


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Here's the list as was from the original thread, copy/paste and update as you like:

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler

Watching:
1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

*Litchfield Charity Open day &amp; Dyno day*

Here's the list as was from the original thread, copy/paste and update as you like:



1. Simonh

2. charles charlie

3. Tariq 

4. gtr mart

5. twobadmice 

6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs




Watching:

1. Adamantium 

2. R35Audio

3. goRt


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

CelticWebs said:


> Here's the list as was from the original thread, copy/paste and update as you like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's the list as was from the original thread, copy/paste and update as you like:



1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy


Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent idea for charity 

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Brilliant idea and for great causes.

I am at Litchfield's tomorrow for a power run on the rollers so will be coming along to the day but just to watch. Can't wait. 

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Didn't Simon T say above that he would be attending?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Didn't Simon T say above that he would be attending?


Yes, all I did was paste the original list from the original thread for people to update.
I originally went through the original thread to create said list, I may go through this thread to add others later!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Jonndogg we have been using some of the Nismo code for sometime in our TCM reflashes and this is a free update to all our customers. You should experience slightly smoother operation and more responses down changes 

If anyone would like their gearbox software upgraded on the day just let us know and we'll perform the reflash and clutch setup.

Regards

Iain


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy

Without going to much off topic. 

Iain as per phone call regarding the Pilot Cup tyres, if I'm not able to get across at start of May i'll collect them on this day if thats okay.

If you need payment in advance let me know. Thank you. It'll be my birthday on this day though so if you want to let me have them as a present I've no objections to that either :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

EAndy said:


> It'll be my birthday on this day though so if you want to let me have them as a present I've no objections to that either :chuckle:


That's not how it works. It being your birthday simply means you need to bring the cakes :chuckle:


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Both Ecutek and Turbo dynamics have confirmed they will be able to attend :thumbsup: 

You’ll be able to ask Ecutek all about the latest software developments and Turbo dynamics will have a selection of our custom turbos available to compare


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh

I will be there on the day - just not much point in running my standard car on the dyno!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger
13 - {none}
14. VernonJones

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Simonh
2. charles charlie
3. Tariq 
4. gtr mart
5. twobadmice 
6. Tiler
7. CelticWebs
8. nickgoss
9. Iggy
10.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
11.RajB (non GTR)
12.Clogger
13 - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Badders

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4 gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)

Count me in; would love to see what horses are under the bonnet, and meet the forum members.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

a bit of list tidying up

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simonh said:


> I will be there on the day - just not much point in running my standard car on the dyno!


Why not..?
I know there's going to be some be power cars there, but i'm still going to see what my Stage 1 does


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

This is going to be awesome. Cannot wait. If peeps are up for a meet the evening before and possibly a meal then I would be up for that too and could make some enquiries around accommodation. Just pm or post on here.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> This is going to be awesome. Cannot wait. If peeps are up for a meet the evening before and possibly a meal then I would be up for that too and could make some enquiries around accommodation. Just pm or post on here.


How about adding another category for previous evening - stay or meal???


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds good. As the king of lists I will let you add it.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK


Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Didn't Simon T say above that he would be attending?


Certainly did Adam - thank you.

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9.Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10.RajB (non GTR)
11.Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Add me to the staying over and having a meal brigade.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh

Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
17. Ikey Solomon
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )
Like


----------



## silas (Jun 17, 2014)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
17. Ikey Solomon
18. silas
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )
Like


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
17. Ikey Solomon
18. silas
19. Jonndogg
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )
Like

Forgot to add my name last week doh!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys, you can now buy your tickets for the Dyno day via the forum. 

As this is a charity event, we are collecting donations on behalf of Litchfield and will be passing them on in full. To ensure the charity do not suffer from drop outs and no-shows, if you intend on attending, please buy your place now. This will link the event to your account and i will provide Iain with a list of Paid usernames so he can work out the running order on the day.

Again, this is a charity event so please consider your payment a donation rather than a purchase.


BUY YOUR TICKET HERE​


The payment page refers to it as a subscription. This is how the forum software manages payments and this 'subscription' will appear in your UserCP
Many thanks

Mike


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Guys, you can now buy your tickets for the Dyno day via the forum.
> 
> As this is a charity event, we are collecting donations on behalf of Litchfield and will be passing them on in full. To ensure the charity do not suffer from drop outs and no-shows, if you intend on attending, please buy your place now. This will link the event to your account and i will provide Iain with a list of Paid usernames so he can work out the running order on the day.
> 
> ...


Paid


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Wording on payment page says setup subscription? Subscription for what? Or is there an error on the page?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

CelticWebs said:


> Wording on payment page says setup subscription? Subscription for what? Or is there an error on the page?


The Paypal payment I just made through Mike's link was a straight payment, no subscription setup


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmm, I've paid. But I'm sure it said subscription...

Oh well. Like I say I've paid anyway. Look forward to seeing everyone there


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Good Welsh name that


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If you click UserCP and then click 'paid subscriptions' you'll see the Dyno day. It's the way the forum software does it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And to confirm, I got both payments and both 'subscriptions' are confirmed. Thanks boys!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've added the latest attendee list to the first post and will be updating it as payments come in.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Surely this means that the charity can't benefit from gift aid?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's a fair point, I'm not sure to be honest. It's no different to Litcho's collecting the money on the day and is the easiest way to collect payments associated with usernames and keep a confirmed list. We will be passing the funds to Iain or the Charities, whichever is best for everyone involved.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Justgiving, let's you label the "purchase" with your username.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there anything to stop Iain asking people to fill out a form on the day?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Payment received Iggy!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Is there anything to stop Iain asking people to fill out a form on the day?


I guess not but I'm not entirely familiar with the mechanism by which gift aid is reclaimed and I have a feeling it just won't happen which is a shame.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Payment received Iggy!


That was quick, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> I guess not but I'm not entirely familiar with the mechanism by which gift aid is reclaimed and I have a feeling it just won't happen which is a shame.


it's fine, I just checked, Iain just needs to give out forms for people to fill out and then pass them onto the charity who can claim it. Simple as peas


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Payment received Adam.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> it's fine, I just checked, Iain just needs to give out forms for people to fill out and then pass them onto the charity who can claim it. Simple as peas


That's great news.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Im paid! If you could do one for the GTROC one that actually lets me pay would be great!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Towbadmice, Buzzysingh and Tariq payments received


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just paid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks Gaz1, got the payment but for some reason it didn't complete the process. Did you allow it to take you back to the merchant once you'd paid? (I'll apply accordingly anyway )


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Can try again if needed just let me know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no, it went through fine, monies received. Thnaks


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Paid.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

AdnanK said:


> Paid.


Got it. Thank you. Over £300 raised already!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just paid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Got it. List updated


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just paid for nickgoss dyno run cheers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Got it. Awesome


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys
I'll be away from the forum for a day or two. If you pay for your place and I dont confirm please don't worry. You can check it went through by clicking "USERCP" to the upper left of the forum and then click "Paid Subscriptions" towards the bottom of the list on the left. You'll see your purchase in there and I'll update the list upon my return. 

Keep them sign ups coming!


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

Paid up


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Got it. Thank you


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

Payment made and a great way to raise money for charity


----------



## silas (Jun 17, 2014)

Paid


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Paid


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

1. charles charlie
2. Tariq 
3. gtr mart
4. twobadmice 
5. Tiler
6. CelticWebs
7. nickgoss
8. Iggy
9. Tin (either GTR or possibly non-GTR)
10. RajB (non GTR)
11. Clogger
12. Badders
13. - {none}
14. VernonJones
15. Crafty_Blade
16. Buzzysingh
17. Ikey Solomon
18. silas
19. Jonndogg
Watching:

1. Adamantium 
2. R35Audio
3. goRt
4. gaz1
5. Monster GTR
6. EAndy
7. maxkirk
8. Simonh
9. Dodgy (Depending on work)
10. AdnanK
11. AnEvoGuy
12. Simon T
12a. evogeof (pending I'm home this weekend) ill take pictures 

Staying over / meal (specify):
1. gtr mart (hotel admin!!!)
2. charles charlie - staying + meal (may need spoon feeding ;-) )
3. Vernon Jones Will join anyone for meal.
Like


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Paid-watching


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Just made payment.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Paid for both my lad and I - Watching.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great turn out so far, looks like its going to be a great day! Thanks to everyone who have paid so far (cough Adamantium) 

Akrapovic will be displaying some lovely exhaust systems, Alcon will be bring a number of samples including some of the really trick pieces they make for WRC and F1 for the engineering geeks amongst us 

Iain


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Great turn out so far, looks like its going to be a great day! Thanks to everyone who have paid so far (cough Adamantium)
> 
> Akrapovic will be displaying some lovely exhaust systems, Alcon will be bring a number of samples including some of the really trick pieces they make for WRC and F1 for the engineering geeks amongst us
> 
> Iain


Sounds awesome Iain, but more important than that....

Who's bringing the grub??


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Sounds awesome Iain, but more important than that....
> 
> Who's bringing the grub??


I'm sure someone said it was his birthday (not mine), so cakes all round!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

WOW, what a couple of days, the following payments have been received, thank you!!

silas 
RajB
Simonh
Vernonjones 
andysukgtr 
Tin
Karls
Karls


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

list updated - £690 raised so far, great effort guys


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

my paypal has decided to break. Something about trying to pay dodgy organisations put it over the edge :chuckle: I fully intend to pay and come and do a dyno run - will make the payment as soon as the paypal issue is resolved.


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

I just need spectator ticket for a friend who wants to tag along right?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Paid - on the rollers


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm at litchfields on Monday for a service and sum bits and bobs. 
So I will pay Iain when I'm there. 
It's all very organised for a dyno day, and the official opening. :bowdown1:
I take my hat of to Iain and his team.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> Paid - on the rollers


Added. Thank you


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this.

Hopefully will be at Litchfield before then to get my alcons fitted to my 335i. 

I'm guessing just pay the additional £10 if I decide to bring my 9 year old with me on the day as a birthday pressie :chuckle:?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

anyone notice that slot 13 is blank? 
_13. - {none}_


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Would you want to be the official number 13 to run your car on the Dyno Tin?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Paid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

got it, thanks!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Got to love GTR owners  2 of our customers will be flying in for the day and whilst we have room more helicopters you will be charged the same 

Iain


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

What are the chances of getting a map done on the day? (standard stage 2)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

A 5 min map?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have no idea - car is standard with a y pipe at the moment, new exhaust should arrive today and drop in filters in a few days. My thought process was to fit the exhaust and filters on the friday, drive down on the sat and get it mapped


----------



## r32julesgtr (May 12, 2007)

Paid for dyno run


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Under normal circumstances they would want to get the cars in and out as quickly as possible. A Dyno run would take around 10 mins, car to car whereas a map would take much longer I suspect. Worth asking the question but personally I wouldn't want to add any time pressure To someone mapping my car.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> Under normal circumstances they would want to get the cars in and out as quickly as possible. A Dyno run would take around 10 mins, car to car whereas a map would take much longer I suspect. Worth asking the question but personally I wouldn't want to add any time pressure To someone mapping my car.


All organised, they are going to put a standard stage 2 on it and take it out on the road to tweak, need to be there early though!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

r32julesgtr said:


> Paid for dyno run


got it, thank you!


----------



## r32julesgtr (May 12, 2007)

Paid for one spectator too . Just to let you know I have a r35 gtr but I don't know how to amend my account !!!! N


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

spectator payment received. Thanks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Badders, got your Spectator payment, thank you.

any one else?

I think the Dyno is pretty much full now.

Over £875 raised so far. amazing work guys!!

Mook


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you attend even if you don't own an R35? (R32 owner)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

JoshThePonce said:


> Can you attend even if you don't own an R35? (R32 owner)


As long as you leave the car on the main road, yes. :chuckle:









(joke, I appreciate it's all for charity)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JoshThePonce said:


> Can you attend even if you don't own an R35? (R32 owner)


Of course!!



























They need someone to serve the drinks afterall


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What if you drive a bmw or audi?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> What if you drive a bmw or audi?


You have to bring cakes & biscuits.....& yes, the road is a nice place to park :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Payment received from Crafty Blade - Thanks!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Paid for the rollers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Top man. Will update the list later.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

list updated


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Will the FA Cup Final be shown on some of the TV's in the video room for some of us football fans?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Will the FA Cup Final be shown on some of the TV's in the video room for some of us football fans?


Hopefully.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

2 weeks on saturday chaps.

Anybody thinking of staying over on the friday night and having a few scoops?


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Is it too late to put my name down on the list for dyno..?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There has been a drop out. Might be worth ringing Iain to check capacity as the day is pretty full.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If there are 20 cars eligable to run on the day, then don't forget slot 13 is empty - so you should be ok taking slot 21 or the drop out.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

There are other lists on other sites though and if there are issues which cause delays then that will eat into the day.


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Would it be ok to bring a video camera on the day and get some footage?


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Paid for 1 more spectator


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

got it, thank you


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

If someone is really keen - I am happy to spectate and not rolling road. Its all for charity after all


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How much has been raised so far?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

£941.22!!


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

Good evening all.

I'm a new member here having only picked up my 2010 GTR a couple of weeks ago so thought it would be good to pop along to this.

Have just paid for a spectator spot  Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Be careful Firefoot it's a very dangerous place to take your new toy...... The mod bug is highly contagious


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

I have excellent self control  and a credit card. Which one will win :chuckle:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

We look forward to meeting you and testing your self control Firefoot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

list updated - Thanks Firefoot


----------



## r32julesgtr (May 12, 2007)

Me and my spectator are travelling up on Friday evening from brighton and staying at the travelodge in Tewksbury if any one wants to meet up


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

r32julesgtr said:


> Me and my spectator are travelling up on Friday evening from brighton and staying at the travelodge in Tewksbury if any one wants to meet up


What time do you think you'll be there for?


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Im looking at coming up, is there any dyno spots left, what do I need to do to be able to come to this event please


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The Dyno spots are really on a "you pays yer money, you take yer chances" basis now. Essentially all payments are a donation and a dyno donation gets you a chance on the rollers. but if they run out of time then you may miss out, but you'll still have helped a worthy cause.

Mike


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

How do I pay please and how much, Ill take my chance on a dyno run


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

click here 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/payments.php


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

paid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

list updated, thank you.

We have just broken the £1000 barrier!!!

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> list updated, thank you.
> 
> We have just broken the £1000 barrier!!!
> 
> Thank you so much everyone!!


Awesome!!!

What's the running order for the day?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's down to Iain. To be on the safe side get there as early as possible.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Add me to the staying over and having a meal brigade.


Are you still planning on coming down the day before?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

In two minds to be honest. I'm having the Litcho suspension kit put on that day so need to be there smartest for 8.30am. Given I'm up here in sunny Liverpool that means a 3 hour drive or so in the morning, or come down late Friday and stay over.

Mmmmm.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

With this weekend fast approaching,
Is there any one around Nottingham going that would fancy traveling down as a group?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Tiler said:


> With this weekend fast approaching,
> Is there any one around Nottingham going that would fancy traveling down as a group?


Count me in Tiler


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I will be going from Nottingham but will only be pottering as having a new exhaust fitted the day before and will need mapping when I get there.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> That's down to Iain. To be on the safe side get there as early as possible.



I would assume its first paid, first rolled

T


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone travelling up from the South or South Wales area, want to meet & convoy/blast up together??

I'll be looking to leave Cardiff about 7:30am to get to Litchfield for 8:30'ish


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Anyone travelling up from the South or South Wales area, want to meet & convoy/blast up together??
> 
> I'll be looking to leave Cardiff about 7:30am to get to Litchfield for 8:30'ish


Hi mate, 

Looking to try and make this now, will know couple days so will gladly travel up with you.

We can prove we don't share the car then ha ha

Si


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Looking to try and make this now, will know couple days so will gladly travel up with you.
> 
> ...


Hiya Si,

Ah nice one!
Although, I think the guys may require photographic proof the car isn't shared :chuckle:

Let me know mate!!

Iggy


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Hiya Si,
> 
> Ah nice one!
> Although, I think the guys may require photographic proof the car isn't shared :chuckle:
> ...


Will do mate, just got to sort a few things out and should be good to go.

Si


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

Hi there. I'm heading up from the Vale. Could meet and convoy with you?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Firefoot said:


> Hi there. I'm heading up from the Vale. Could meet and convoy with you?


Nice one!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone next week, should be a great day 

Bilstein have confirmed they will be able to attend so if you have any suspension questions UK boss Aaron will probably be by the burgers :chuckle: 

We are also delighted to say that Glenn from Dodson Motorsport will also be on hand to answer any Gearbox questions  Dodson Motorsport are the world’s leading authority on GTR gearbox and as Dodson’s UK distributor we a pleased Glenn could extend his visit to cover our open day


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Firefoot said:


> Hi there. I'm heading up from the Vale. Could meet and convoy with you?


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

All sorted now so will be able to make this.

Also paid for as a spectator.

Si


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> All sorted now so will be able to make this.
> 
> Also paid for as a spectator.
> 
> Si


Nice one Si..

Where shall we all meet up? Major, for breakfast & leave at 7:30'ish?
I'm sure Huw 'CelticWebs' will join us too!

Iggy


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Nice one Si..
> 
> Where shall we all meet up? Major, for breakfast & leave at 7:30'ish?
> I'm sure Huw 'CelticWebs' will join us too!
> ...


Yep sounds good to me.

Si


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Breakfast at 7:30 did somebody say! 
I usually go the opposite direction to Litchfield but I think I can make an exception for a sneaky cooked breakfast on the way!

See you both at Magor at 7:30 Saturday morning then


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

CelticWebs said:


> Breakfast at 7:30 did somebody say!
> I usually go the opposite direction to Litchfield but I think I can make an exception for a sneaky cooked breakfast on the way!
> 
> See you both at Magor at 7:30 Saturday morning then


Do you think we should meet a little earlier, it will proberly takes our 45 mins to get to litchfield from Magor?

I'm easy either way

Si


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Anyone coming up the M40? I'll be leaving from High Wycombe heading across?


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

Simb said:


> Do you think we should meet a little earlier, it will proberly takes our 45 mins to get to litchfield from Magor?
> 
> I'm easy either way
> 
> Si


I will be at Magor for 7am so I can have a Costa fix, look forward to meeting you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Firefoot said:


> I will be at Magor for 7am so I can have a Costa fix, look forward to meeting you guys :thumbsup:


Same here

Si


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Simb said:


> Do you think we should meet a little earlier, it will proberly takes our 45 mins to get to litchfield from Magor?
> 
> I'm easy either way
> 
> Si


Suppose it depends how fast they serve up the food! I don't mind a little early though if you think we need to. Takes me about 30-40 minutes to get as far as Magor Services.

So If I leave mine at about 6:30 I should get there sometime around 7:10, how's that sound?


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

CelticWebs said:


> Suppose it depends how fast they serve up the food! I don't mind a little early though if you think we need to. Takes me about 30-40 minutes to get as far as Magor Services.
> 
> So If I leave mine at about 6:30 I should get there sometime around 7:10, how's that sound?


Done!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Okey dokey. See you both there, I should be awake by around 9am


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Simb said:


> Do you think we should meet a little earlier, it will proberly takes our 45 mins to get to litchfield from Magor?
> 
> I'm easy either way
> 
> Si


Yep... I was planning on leaving Magor about 7:30.
So, i'll be getting there for 7am!

Iggy


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Firefoot said:


> I will be at Magor for 7am so I can have a Costa fix, look forward to meeting you guys :thumbsup:


See you there at 7am!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

CelticWebs said:


> Suppose it depends how fast they serve up the food! I don't mind a little early though if you think we need to. Takes me about 30-40 minutes to get as far as Magor Services.
> 
> So If I leave mine at about 6:30 I should get there sometime around 7:10, how's that sound?


Sounds good Huw


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

list updated


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> list updated


Thanks mate


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

This could be looking doubtful for me now as I am having ongoing fuel pipe issues and Litchfield can't get me in for 4 weeks as they are so busy.


Car is now going to local Nissan on Friday this week. Knowing Nissan, the chances are good that they won't have the parts and I dare not drive it all that way and back in case the fuel line blows again.

Will let you know once I have the update from Nissan Friday morning. 

So frustrating as it is a 10 minute fix with the parts


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

If it turns out you can't make it in the car, get your backside to Magor in the morning, I'm sure one of us will have a spare passenger seat surely?


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like Deerhurst, Gloucester is going to be at least 18000 BHP heavier on Saturday.

Shell and Tesco better have enough 99 Ron in stock.

Drive safely and looking forward to meeting you all:wavey:

T


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Tariq said:


> Looks like Deerhurst, Gloucester is going to be at least 18000 BHP heavier on Saturday.
> 
> Shell and Tesco better have enough 99 Ron in stock.
> 
> ...


You still going?


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

AdnanK said:


> You still going?



Yeh.

Meeting up at Heston Services, twobadmice will be there too.
Was going to tell you, but you just horned at me and drove off earlier today.:runaway:

Looks like about 7am as its a fair good old drive from us.

Not doing the dyno thou. Sticking around for a couple off hours and then heading back for the wedding.

T


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

CelticWebs said:


> If it turns out you can't make it in the car, get your backside to Magor in the morning, I'm sure one of us will have a spare passenger seat surely?


Yep, 2nd that.


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

What time is kick off on Saturday?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm going up the day beforehand get some work done on the M3. Staying overnight so I can leave at a reasonable time on Saturday.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiler said:


> With this weekend fast approaching,
> Is there any one around Nottingham going that would fancy traveling down as a group?


I'm goin from Lincoln if we could meet on way somewhere


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Well I'm from Clifton Nottingham.
And will be at castle donnington services @7:00. If any one fancy meeting there.


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

CelticWebs said:


> If it turns out you can't make it in the car, get your backside to Magor in the morning, I'm sure one of us will have a spare passenger seat surely?


That sounds like a plan to me  Will update you all on Friday


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiler said:


> Well I'm from Clifton Nottingham.
> And will be at castle donnington services @7:00. If any one fancy meeting there.


Thanks will try to meet you there then for seven if I can find it lol will be in red gtr


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just tried to pay but PayPal keeps saying error for some reason can I pay on the day?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi mate,
not sure why, I got the payment though 

List updated


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

Just to check.. do we need to have our names down on here - or can we just turn up cash in hand?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You're less likely to get a run but Iain will run as many cars as he can in the day. Be aware there are lists elsewhere as well so it will be busy.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I'm going up the day beforehand get some work done on the M3. Staying overnight so I can leave at a reasonable time on Saturday.


I'm arranging a social meet/hoon Friday evening for anyone staying overnight for the Dyno Day, there will a few of the Glos GTR Group in attendance

Venue: Wheatstone Inn GL4 3HR
Time: 8:00pm onwards

Care to join Adam?


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Badders said:


> What time is kick off on Saturday?


Would like to know as well anybody?


----------



## ants101 (Feb 28, 2013)

Paid to Watch


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ants101 said:


> Paid to Watch


Dirty pervert


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Dirty pervert


PMSL...:chuckle:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

9am




gaz1 said:


> Would like to know as well anybody?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Stan, are you intending to eat on Friday evening?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I'm going up the day beforehand get some work done on the M3. Staying overnight so I can leave at a reasonable time on Saturday.


M3? as in BMW M3?  

Still not sure what car I'll be putting on the dyno at the moment..


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Stan, are you intending to eat on Friday evening?


Hadn't planned to as there didn't seem to be any interest


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It's looking like I will be about on Friday evening and may stay locally to save waking up the neighbours early on Saturday. Happy to meet at 8 as per your post but might be up for a bite a bit earlier if your up for it.

If a few are about and fancy a social then could organise a restaurant but as you say Stan it doesn't look like there are many out to play.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Including you there could be 5 or 6 from the group plus possibly 2 staying over


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ants101, thanks for your payment


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll be meeting Tin somewhere to be arranged but am heading down from Wolverhampton (although it is in a 335i, provided I get her back from the dealers tomorrow with nice new turbos fitted under warranty). So if anyone is this way would be nice to convoy and try and keep up with you all lol.


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking forward to this. Stopping at my Sisters near Droitwich tomorrow night so not far to go for me on Sat morning. Will pay on the day if that's ok.

See you all there...

Simon


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

RajB said:


> I'll be meeting Tin somewhere to be arranged but am heading down from Wolverhampton (although it is in a 335i, provided I get her back from the dealers tomorrow with nice new turbos fitted under warranty). So if anyone is this way would be nice to convoy and try and keep up with you all lol.


I'll be taking shahid from Dudley so come towards me and we can go together with Tin?

Anyone else coming from this one sat morning?

B


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone travelling up from London?


----------



## RajB (Jul 11, 2014)

buzzysingh said:


> I'll be taking shahid from Dudley so come towards me and we can go together with Tin?
> 
> Anyone else coming from this one sat morning?
> 
> B


Sounds like that's doable or can meet up at J2 off M5 as it's actually quicker to drive round the M54/M6/M5 for me than driving through Wolves and Dudley.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Anyone travelling up from London?


We are leaving from Heston Services (M4) at 8.00am.

Wheres about in London you coming from.

T


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Tariq said:


> We are leaving from Heston Services (M4) at 8.00am.
> 
> Wheres about in London you coming from.
> 
> T


Sounds good Tariq! Will meet you there, I'm coming down on the A406 north circ so pretty much the route I was taking anyway. Another guy will be meeting us there too so it should be fun! 

Thanks
Gordon


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Where is everyone staying over tonight?


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

AnEvoGuy said:


> Sounds good Tariq! Will meet you there, I'm coming down on the A406 north circ so pretty much the route I was taking anyway. Another guy will be meeting us there too so it should be fun!
> 
> Thanks
> Gordon


See you tomorrow morning. 


Tariq


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

What time is it on till tomorrow guys?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

shaunyboy said:


> What time is it on till tomorrow guys?


Think it's on til about 5pm!


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

I won't make it tomorrow unfortunately, car off road for 3 weeks whilst waiting for new fuel pipe & connector from Nissan in Japan.

Going to spend the day getting 200sx ready for MOT.

Have a great day all


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Firefoot said:


> I won't make it tomorrow unfortunately, car off road for 3 weeks whilst waiting for new fuel pipe & connector from Nissan in Japan.
> 
> Going to spend the day getting 200sx ready for MOT.
> 
> Have a great day all


Shame mate, have to meet up another time when your back on the road.

Si


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

There will be plenty more opportunities - I have 3 weeks of driving to catch up on  Plus I am always up for a local meet to kick tyres/drive etc


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep us posted on how the day goes boys! Have fun!!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Some photos so far


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

keep them coming. Sitting offshore real jealous


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks a great turn out. As before, keep em coming


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

More pics of the EB110 please!!!!


----------



## Firefoot (May 18, 2015)

Great pics. Looks like I missed a great day


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Was an excellent day!  Very very pleased with my car! Stg 4.25 with 680bhp/634lbs:chuckle:

Nice one Stan! how much power did you make?:flame:


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Great numbers Tin :thumbsup:

Mine didn't run today but previously made 612bhp/554lbft for Stage 2 that was Huw's car in the vid


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Our first GTR dyno has been big success and we want to say thank you to all of those who were able to join us. It was great to see so many GTR enthusiasts chatting together whilst enjoying the good weather. Because of this fantastic turnout we have been able to raise lots of money for our nominated charities, so thank you again for that.

The dyno was kept busy all day with a constant stream of cars looking for dyno time. Over the course of the day we were able to run 21 cars which produced a fun set of results.

We also want to say thank you to our technical partners that were able to attend which were Turbo Dynamics, Akrapovic, Ecutek, Asnu and Dodson Motorsport. It was great to give the GTR owners the opportunity to ask questions directly to the manufacturers about their products and services.

The results of the day are shown below: 
Results
Kevin – Stage 4.5 with Intercooler: 734.6bhp	652 lb-ft
Julian – Stage 2: 592bhp 529 lb-ft
Dave – Stage 1 W/K&N: 592bhp 527 lb-ft
Ian – Stage 1: 570bhp 527 lb-ft
Hugh – Stage 4.25: 628.7bhp	561.9 lb-ft
Martin – Stage 4.25: 646bhp 581.7 lb-ft
Nick – Stage 4.25 W/Downpipes: 651bhp 575 lb-ft
Tin – Stage 4.25 W/Downpipes: 680.9bhp	634 lb-ft
Adnan – MY13 Standard: 576bhp 491 lb-ft
Andre – Stage 6: 854bhp 654 lb-ft
Buzz – Stage 4: 792.3bhp	758 lb-ft
Gary – Stage 6 Plus: 843.7bhp	678 lb-ft
Wayne – Stage 4.25: 643.1bhp	648.6 lb-ft
Steve – Stage 4.25: 610bhp 618 lb-ft
Simon – Stage 4.5 with Intercooler: 746.5bhp	643.8 lb-ft
Adam – Standard MY13 580.9bhp	502.5 lb-ft
Chris – Standard MY11 with Y-Pipe + K&N: 577bhp 511 lb-ft
Nick B – Stage 6 +: 803bhp 723 lb-ft
Goldy – Stage 4.5 W/Intercooler: 752bhp 637 lb-ft
Orcun – Stage 4.25 645bhp 600lb-ft
Chris –MY11 Stage 1: 625bhp 533 lb-ft


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I love the hypercars just dotted about the place. Kudos to you Iain for organising such a popular event and raising so much money for charity.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Excellent day!

Whos is the white GT-R with the Paul Walker quote on the back? 

Massive flames out the back on the way home!


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Excellent day!
> 
> Whos is the white GT-R with the Paul Walker quote on the back?
> 
> Massive flames out the back on the way home!


I believe that's Nickgoss's


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Nick. You are a very naughty man. I'm guessing your eyes popped out just as much as mine when 'commuting' up the motorway and happening across that police car... :chuckle:


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

It's ok last copper that stop me loved the car nearly had take him for a ride haha, even said that thing sounds awesome !!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Nickgoss said:


> It's ok last copper that stop me loved the car nearly had take him for a ride haha, even said that thing sounds awesome !!


I'm not surprised, your car sounds mental.


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

I didn't relies how loud it was till today to b fair, and don't no y it flames so much but no u would love it haha


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks to Iain and Litchfield team for a great day. Met lots of great folk with some fantastic cars, hope to stay in touch and very pleased with my cars 843HP on the day!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to meet everyone. Fine bunch of people.


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nickgoss said:


> I didn't relies how loud it was till today to b fair, and don't no y it flames so much but no u would love it haha


Told you it was fcuking loud :thumbsup:


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Gary that's 1 all on bhp and torque. Going to have to turn the boost up! Nice to meet everyone great bunch.


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Nickgoss said:


> I didn't relies how loud it was till today to b fair, and don't no y it flames so much but no u would love it haha



Awesome, which exhaust are you running?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Funnily enough I couldn't hear your exhaust when we were driving together


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Had a great time, Iain put on a great show on. And his staff no how to make every one feel welcome,
It was nice to put sum faces to the names. 
And the next time I need to go out for a sedate drive in Nottingham I think I will give max a call. I never new it was possible to drive from Nottingham to litchfields in 50 odd minutes.:chuckle:


----------



## PAUL GRIMA (Nov 24, 2014)

A great success and it very nice its done for charity, wish i could came but i am a bit far away


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tiler said:


> Had a great time, Iain put on a great show on. And his staff no how to make every one feel welcome,
> It was nice to put sum faces to the names.
> And the next time I need to go out for a sedate drive in Nottingham I think I will give max a call. I never new it was possible to drive from Nottingham to litchfields in 50 odd minutes.:chuckle:


Very downhill I believe...


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Which one watching is Buzz? :chuckle:










Some interesting results looking at the Stage 4.25's there is a wide scope in difference of power and torque.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

EAndy said:


> Which one watching is Buzz? :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To top it off he had matching trainers wonder what his favourite colour is???


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Had a great day, met some good people, and awesome cars. Buzz, your car is loud (in more ways than one )


Tiler said:


> And the next time I need to go out for a sedate drive in Nottingham I think I will give max a call. I never new it was possible to drive from Nottingham to litchfields in 50 odd minutes.:chuckle:


 Google maps says 1 hr 45 mins:chuckle:

Simon


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

EAndy said:


> Which one watching is Buzz? :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buzz is actually the lad with the beard stood next to the love child of Andrew Lincoln and Jenson Button...... he looks really annoyed that someone else has arrived in a Green jacket


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome day as normal Ian, Tim and all the staff were great hosts. Well happy with my car, realised on the way home my bov were venting at high pressure so I think it would of dynod a little bit better. Anyone who didnt go missed a great day


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Tin said:


> Was an excellent day!  Very very pleased with my car! Stg 4.25 with 680bhp/634lbs:chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Stan! how much power did you make?:flame:



Nice figures there tin! Who mapped that for you?


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

twobadmice said:


> Gary that's 1 all on bhp and torque. Going to have to turn the boost up! Nice to meet everyone great bunch.


Yeah not too much in it for BHP or TQ but there will be no stopping you when that gearbox goes in!! 

Buzz had a great TQ figure at 758, as you'd expect from a stroker engine. I just hope the build lasts with the amount of oil and particles that apparently got left on the dyno wall behind. Buzz, did you speak to the guys about it?


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Tiler said:


> Had a great time, Iain put on a great show on. And his staff no how to make every one feel welcome,
> It was nice to put sum faces to the names.
> And the next time I need to go out for a sedate drive in Nottingham I think I will give max a call. I never new it was possible to drive from Nottingham to litchfields in 50 odd minutes.:chuckle:


I vaguely remember somebody saying something about a steady run down there and then everything is a bit hazy until we caught up with Charles Charlie at Tewkesbury. All I do know is my fuel tank had been tampered with as my needle was reading half a tank less than when we set off


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

paramoreg said:


> Yeah not too much in it for BHP or TQ but there will be no stopping you when that gearbox goes in!!
> 
> Buzz had a great TQ figure at 758, as you'd expect from a stroker engine. I just hope the build lasts with the amount of oil and particles that apparently got left on the dyno wall behind. Buzz, did you speak to the guys about it?


Yes the guys said that it was overfuelling/running rich. I'd rather this than lean which is what happened when my previous engine went last time! They didn't mention any oil on the wall so surprised at that but will speak to them again, also don't get any blue smoke. I think it's just as sooty as any stage 4 IMO. Car is running very well since it's been with JM imports and have full confidence it will continue to do so mate 

The gearbox is what will need attention but i'll get a fast time at santapod then cap the torque so it will be a bit more safer until I go upgraded box 

Buzz – Stage 4:	792.3bhp	758 lb-ft

Haha interesting stage 4, i'm running a 4.1 stroker with turbos so probably a stage5 pushing 6 if i make a few tweaks. 


I am loving the pics, especially of my car and the shot where you can see some right idiot with his green jacket on.. I suppose I like the attention..

Was a great experience meeting you all, the one thing I can say for sure is that there is no such thing as a stereotype for a GT-R owner.. such a mix of people! 

Thanks to the boys at litchfield for organising the event.


----------



## gaz1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ushers99 said:


> Awesome, which exhaust are you running?


Sure Nick won't mind me saying Russ fellows system


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Totally agree on the stereo type idea Buzz, the only similarity that binds us all is a love of the GTR!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

CelticWebs said:


> Nice figures there tin! Who mapped that for you?


Cheers pal, its a Litchfield stage 4.25 setup. Credit goes to Iain and his team. :wavey: (aswell as the Japanese chap who built the engine! shame it doesn't have an engine plaque).


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Tin said:


> Cheers pal, its a Litchfield stage 4.25 setup. Credit goes to Iain and his team. :wavey: (aswell as the Japanese chap who built the engine! shame it doesn't have an engine plaque).



That's definitely some nice figures there then  looks like mine needs some more fettling to get my torque back up


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> I am loving the pics, especially of my car and the shot where you can see some right idiot with his green jacket on.. I suppose I like the attention..


Here's a couple more for you...


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Haha my two sausage dogs seemed to have enjoyed the day too, even went for a walk around the farm area! They slept through the whole journey back!


----------



## barney8 (May 26, 2015)

Awesome day, enjoyed watching all the dyno runs, great people, great grub, and great motors. 
I'm not sure of his name, but we left before he did his dyno, the gent from Lincoln, with the red one, carbon boot lid, what did it run?
Cheers again to Ian for the day


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Picked my new Stage 5 GTR yesterday..i'm extremely happy with the performance - difference is night and day in comparison to my previous 09 Stage 4.25.

Dyno'd at 800BHP..can't complain! Thanks to Iain and everyone at Litchfields and John Miskin


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

barney8 said:


> Awesome day, enjoyed watching all the dyno runs, great people, great grub, and great motors.
> I'm not sure of his name, but we left before he did his dyno, the gent from Lincoln, with the red one, carbon boot lid, what did it run?
> Cheers again to Ian for the day


It was me n had a poor day car ran 803bhp/723tq problems with car but going back on Dyno Saturday and map work to sort things out car ran in around 900bhp on last Dyno so hopefully will be back on song asap


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Barno1971 said:


> It was me n had a poor day car ran 803bhp/723tq problems with car but going back on Dyno Saturday and map work to sort things out car ran in around 900bhp on last Dyno so hopefully will be back on song asap


Hi barno
It was nice to meet another local gtr owner. Sorry to here your car is not running right. Who's doing your tuning.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Tim is back in on Wednesday so I'll be able to give a full update on what was raised for Charity

If anyone would like PDF copies of their graphs just let us know.

Buzz I asked my daughter what was her favourite thing about the day was and she said your dog's 

Good to see a couple of LM800-850's are going well with new owners and it looks like Stage 4.25 is the new standard 

Thanks again for making the effort to come over and we really look forward to doing it again soon.

Regards

Iain


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Litchfield said:


> Tim is back in on Wednesday so I'll be able to give a full update on what was raised for Charity
> 
> If anyone would like PDF copies of their graphs just let us know.
> 
> ...


Great event Ian and a great turn out too, maybe a yearly thing? I'm sure most if not all will be on board.

PM'd regarding PDF.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Tin said:


> Cheers pal, its a Litchfield stage 4.25 setup. Credit goes to Iain and his team. :wavey: (aswell as the Japanese chap who built the engine! shame it doesn't have an engine plaque).


Did you have it mapped on the Dyno or just road?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I think we're all in agreement that it was a very enjoyable day and a big bonus that it also raised money for charity. 

Big well done to Litchfield.

Totally forgot about picking up my dyno print at the end of the day! I've also PM'd


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Litchfield said:


> If anyone would like PDF copies of their graphs just let us know.
> 
> Buzz I asked my daughter what was her favourite thing about the day was and she said your dog's
> 
> ...


Haha, glad she enjoyed them.


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tiler said:


> Hi barno
> It was nice to meet another local gtr owner. Sorry to here your car is not running right. Who's doing your tuning.


Hi mate is was nice to meet you as well shame I missed the steady drive from notts !!!.cars going back to mark at mgt n SVM are doin map work hoping car was something simple in the back of my mind I'm hoping car was on wrong map setting or a boost leak?


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

That looked a great day pity I was stuck offshore!!


----------

